# George Washington's Masonic Bible on Display



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

Bible used at Washington's inauguration on view in Newburyport - The Boston Globe (September 18, 2008)

Washington's Masonic Bible


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Any idea what this version of the Bible would have in it that others would not?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

This was a 1767 King James Bible which was in the possession of St. John's Masonic Lodge No. 1 when it was appropriated for Washington's inauguration. Washington kissed it after swearing the oath to the Constitution and adding to that oath the words "I swear, so help me God." I don't know that the Bible had anything particularly Masonic in its contents, but it was used for Masonic rituals at the lodge previously (and to swear in New York Grand Masters to this day) and by Masonic Presidents such as Harding and a few others since then, and I believe inscriptions added later include a tribute to the Masonic order of Robert Livingston. 

George Washington Inaugural Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

